

Hello World: Israel is Out-Classing You in Civil Disobedience - Joshim5
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/13/israel/

======
systems
what's happening in syria is a revolution (attempt)against a totalitarian
regime

what's happening in israel are protests

not remotely comparable

~~~
emilsedgh
Revolutions happen when people are not allowed to protest.

------
guelo
They're mad about prices of their rents but strangely they don't care about
the price of the settlements. Or the injustice of them.

~~~
yuvadam
The sole reason that the current protests are a consensus right now is because
the protest leaders have framed this as a nationwide, non-political, issue.

Rest assured that the majority of the protestors are much aware of the moral
and economic price of the settlements and would rather see them taken apart.
Current estimates put the total investment in settlements in the West Bank and
Gaza over the years at more than $50B. Trust that the general Israeli
population would very much want to see those amounts of money invested in
health, welfare, transportation and education _within_ the '67 lines.

Stating that fact _upfront_ would have marked the protests as "yet another
leftist campaign".

~~~
JohnsonB
Take the settlements apart? You do realize that amounts to ethnic cleansing,
correct? Neither the majority of the Israeli population nor the protesters
believe this is a good idea.

~~~
yuvadam
I'm not sure where you get your facts from, but the truth is that a) the
majority of the Israeli population supports withdrawl from the West Bank and
b) the settlements were built on what is by every consensus the area that
should one day be the Palestinian State.

As an Israeli I refuse to control another people. I think it is immoral and
wrong. And yes, the settlements are wrong, and they continue to corrupt us and
our morals, day by day.

~~~
shmulkey18
If it were every consensus I find it hard to believe that they would be built.
And removing the only Jews from an area is sort of the definition of ethnic
cleansing.

~~~
yuvadam
So we're down to formal definitions? No problem, I'll bite.

Apartheid - "... an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and
domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and
committed with the intention of maintaining that regime". [1]

[1] - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_of_apartheid>

------
pokoleo
It's a funny juxtaposition with Syria.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_reactions_to_the_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_reactions_to_the_2011_Syrian_uprising)

~~~
yuvadam
It's a funny juxtaposition with the rest of the world.

One has to be _extremely_ ignorant to fail to comprehend that Madrid, Cairo,
New York, Tripoli, Tel Aviv, Damascus, Athens and London are all part of the
same story.

------
andrewfelix
It's a (not so)funny juxtaposition with Gaza.
[http://english.aljazeera.net/focus/gazaoneyearon/2009/12/200...](http://english.aljazeera.net/focus/gazaoneyearon/2009/12/20091230113310410824.html)

------
Confusion
This is badly written. The first paragraph of the article suggests the civil
disobedience in Israel is far from classy, but in fact that first paragraph
describes London and is meant to be juxtaposed to the next paragraphs that
describe the protests in Israel. Some commenters already interpreted it
wrongly.

~~~
StavrosK
That first paragraph and next sentence make absolutely zero sense. "Things
have happened, except the opposite." What the hell does that mean?

------
molecule
Arrington-AOL must be preparing to launch TechCrunch-Israel.

------
kingkilr
Techcrunch is getting into the social commentary business?

~~~
wisty
Or the linkbait business.

~~~
andrewfelix
Anyone else notice you can't comment on the article?

~~~
DeusExMachina
You can. If you scroll down and wait a little bit for it to load you will see
the previous comments (11 at the moment) and will have the usual way of
commenting through Facebook.

